# Spider Mites Please Help!!!!!!!



## smoker8 (May 8, 2008)

PLEASE HELP!!! I just went to check on my indoor babies. 4 small clones and a large 4 month old mommy under 24/7 lite for 4 months..put outside the other day now I have spider mites!!!! Whaat do I do. AWhat is this about Asprin and how do I do It please help now!!! Are they going to kill my plants?:cry:


----------



## Cole (May 8, 2008)

Buy some venus fly trap seeds,lol


----------



## smoker8 (May 8, 2008)

thanks *******


----------



## smoker8 (May 8, 2008)

please someone help me figure this out ...should i try alcohol and water??
asprin  what..there are only a few leafs they can bge saved if someone would help now!!!


----------



## smoker8 (May 8, 2008)

Can someone please help me I have sprayed my plants down attempting to drown spider mites now I have to go to drug store and getalcohol and asprin and mix with water and spray on plant, dry, then did it again in 15 minutes. This is the info I have got reading other forums on this subject...I need a strait answer or I'm going to kill my babies,,!!!Did you read the last thread?? nonsense...no help!!! PLease help!!!


----------



## smoker8 (May 8, 2008)

it's soaked in the bathtub with no light as we speak!! I'm switching it into an un-infested room...but i can't put it in till I know it's mite free or on it's way to being


----------



## Cole (May 8, 2008)

Spraying your girls with ISO,water,and asprin will probably stress the **** outta your em,lol.
I might be wrong but it sounds nuts to me,lol. Use the search engine smoker, Im sure theres been 1000 threads on people with spider mites issues.


----------



## Growdude (May 8, 2008)

How far along are your plants?


----------



## smoker8 (May 8, 2008)

and this is the info i got from the threads!!! do you have solution for me or just some more lols?


----------



## Cole (May 8, 2008)

Whats wrong smoker8 are the spider mites gettng to ya? Im giving you my suggestion not telling you your an idiot. Sorry if I offened you.


----------



## Cole (May 8, 2008)

http://www.getridofthings.com/get-rid-of-spider-mites.htm


----------



## smoker8 (May 8, 2008)

I have a 4 and a half month old mother thats been on 24/7 lite..and 4 clones that are just starting...should i at least go buy some alcohol and spray them down keep a fan on them put in new un infested closet?? Mom is in the bathtub and I just moved the lights to a fresh room I noticed one leaf that had a lot and cut it off. now there just a small amount spread out.What do I do?


----------



## Cole (May 8, 2008)

Yea just spray with a very weak alcahol/water soulution and put them in a un-infested closet/grow space like you said. A fan would also be benificial.


----------



## Growdude (May 8, 2008)

No sense in moving them to a clean room it will just get infested again.
The only sure way to get rid of them is to start over and clean the room with bleach and bug bombs.

Ive heard of the alchol asprin mix and soap mixes they can help control them but it wont get rid of them.

Lower humidity and lower the temps will also help keep the from multiplying so bad.

 you must have gotten them from housplants or from the outside.

If you have any houseplants now throw them out.

Spider mites are the devil!


----------



## Cole (May 8, 2008)

Spider mites need warm temps to spawn. Drop your temp to about 65-69?


----------



## Hick (May 9, 2008)

smoker8 said:
			
		

> Can someone please help me I have sprayed my plants down attempting to drown spider mites now I have to go to drug store and getalcohol and asprin and mix with water and spray on plant, dry, then did it again in 15 minutes. This is the info I have got reading other forums on this subject...I need a strait answer or I'm going to kill my babies,,!!!Did you read the last thread?? nonsense...no help!!! PLease help!!!



yes.. iso /water will kill mites. It is nearlly impossible to totally eradicate them with it, but it will aid in their control.
  Apply it 3 days apart, for two weeks. 
If you're in veg, you might consider a strong miticide, Avid is what "I" recommend.


----------



## nickname (May 9, 2008)

also if you are in veg the best way is to submerge the foliage of the plant in the solution, thus leaving no mm unturned for extermination.

cold water will slow them down for now, but as hick you need something that will kill all the mites and you need to keep reapplying it as the birth rate on mites is rediculous


----------



## Hick (May 9, 2008)

try typing "spider mites" into the search engine. You will find a wealth of information.
  I've been here for about 4-5 yrs and have seen this same question, no less than a twenty times, I'm sure...


----------



## nickname (May 9, 2008)

avid or neem are what you should be on the look out for bro


----------



## nickname (May 9, 2008)

oh and btw however this grow works out, before you even start again you will have to think heavily about cleanliness.

every pot and inch in your grow room is going to have to be cleaned bleached and personally i'd still spray everything with neem afterwards.

mites are also adaptive and after time the effectiveness of the killing agent deteriorates


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 9, 2008)

neem oil- safers organic kill all spray, sulfer burner, sticky pest strips, and some luck.


----------



## NorCalHal (May 9, 2008)

Threre is a newer product called Azetrol that works well. Also Neem oil is very effective. Not to mention products you can get at your local hardware store in the garden dept.

Use different combinations every three daze or so. Allways "mix it up" with different products every so often.


----------



## parkingjoe (May 9, 2008)

for a cheap remedy just put few drops of washing up liquid in a sprayer/mister then shake bottle and spray this sticks pests to leaves and they die  make sure to spray every part of plant especially underneath the leaves.

another measure is ice cold water spray plants and most will drop off leaves as they hate the cold.

avid is considered the best if you can get it.

or try what ive just bought hotbox sulfume.

pkj


----------



## NorCalHal (May 10, 2008)

parkingjoe said:
			
		

> avid is considered the best if you can get it.
> 
> 
> 
> pkj


 

It is the best, but hard to find these days.


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 10, 2008)

Spider mites are by far the worst pest to have, because they are the hardest to kill and can literally kill any plant. 
They are by far more active in warmer climates than cold ones, they also suck sap from the leaves leaving tiny white spots on the leaves from where they suck on. 
The damage they do is just like thrips, but with spider mites they pierce the surface of the leaves and can show tiny holes or white speckling damage, unlike with thirps they eat the surface of the chlorophyll. 
You can tell when you have infestation of spider mites, because you will have distorted growth, shortened internodes and petioles. 
When you have bad infestation you will see webbing with larva in them. 
You get spider mites from either store bought soil mostly when your soil is not sterilised. Most brands do not state whether they are or sterilised, chances are if you buy cheap soil, you have a less likely chance of the soil being sterile. 
Also, bringing outdoor plants indoors, or getting plants from someone else who was infected with spider mites.
Spider mites live on the plant itself and are under the leaves most of the time and are usually are so tiny you can&#8217;t see them with the naked eye. 
In order to get rid of spider mites one of the best ways to start to get rid of them is to use NO-Pest strips .
NO-Pest strips work well and should always be used with other methods. 
Neem oil helps get rid of them as well. 
Also by raising the humidity in your grow room high will kill the spider mites off, by them absorbing too much humidity and will burst. 
You can use soap solution like Safer Insecticide Soap to get rid of most aphid problems. 
Use some tobacco juice and chilli pepper powder added to this for mites. (see below how to make tobacco juice)
Pyrethrum should only be used in extreme circumstances directly on plants, 
It starts to breaks down around a week and is easily washed away with clear water or. 
If your plants are in flowering and you have spider mites, using safer chemicals is your best bet. 
The tobacco and pepper soap solution works well and should be used daily, spraying on the underside and top leaves and later the whole plant. 
Since spider mites are very residual to common products, you have to find or try any number of ones until you get rid of them. make absolutely sure you treat as stated, other wise you will get resistant spider mites and then you have a bigger battle on your hands. 
Also do not allow pets that go outside a lot to near your indoor plants, mites have been known to be carried in from pets to plants. 

PLEASE NOTE, below are ways to get rid of spider mites, but no 2 mite infestations are identical, you almost always have to use different products to get rid of them, also make a habit to check for at least a whole month after thinking you got rid of them, that way your chances of the spider mites that became resistant breeding and then having a bigger problem. 

Here are some more products that may help get rid of spider mites:

Chemicals
Hot Pepper Wax, Safer Yard & Garden Insecticide (which can be used right to the day of harvest), GNATROL (used in hydro in the water as well as soil), Doc's Neem Pest Soap, Safer Sticky Stakes,TR-11000 Pyrethrum.  
Anything that says dicofol on the back. (should be used in vegging or early flowering)

Tabacco Juice recipe

Take 3 strong ciggeretes soak them over night in water
Boil it for 2 to 3 miniutes, let it cool off and spray the plants 3 to 4 times a week. You can add safer soap if you like to the mixture.
(make absolutly sure you use gloves/face protection while handling and spraying)
Neem oil works very well too!!


----------



## Blak (May 17, 2008)

Hey smoker8....hang one of those no pest strips in your grow room (unless you are an organic grower) and the spider mites will be gone in a couple of days, never to return again. Keep it in the grow room. I've done it and it works. If you don't know what I am talking about....google "no pest strips"


----------

